
Show HN: Treeverse, a Chrome extension for visualizing Twitter conversations - paulgb
https://github.com/paulgb/Treeverse/blob/master/README.md#readme
======
paulgb
Direct link to the Chrome app:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/treeverse/aahmjdad...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/treeverse/aahmjdadniahaicebomlagekkcnlcila)

------
qwrusz
Nice work. I wish twitter implemented something like this that helped track
convos better. One of the reasons I stopped using it was navigation issues.

